
Ask HN: Why is pg not “leaders” list? - soheil
pg has 155K [1] karma points so technically he should be second on the &quot;leaders&quot; list [2], but he&#x27;s not.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;user?id=pg<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;leaders
======
mindcrime
He used to be #1 on that list. I think he took himself off explicitly for some
reason. He may have addressed it in a post, I really can't remember now.

